# Do I want to go to the pier this w/e?



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

I haven't been out there in a while. From what I've heard, the bobos are pretty much done with. Anything else happening out there? Maby I'll just bring my cobe setup and do some casting practice and see how my jigs look.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

never hurts to go out there and stare at water... there's plenty of jellyfish floating around so you can practice accuracy (that's what i did today) 

there's still a few bonita.... but you'd be better off standing at the pomp hole looking for some yellabellies, or try jigging for some flatties.... i'll be there on saturday morning, and all day sunday (given the surf isn't up)


----------



## L.Crooke (Jan 14, 2008)

wade if you were wondering, the why didn't you just check the ecpff? haha Emerald Coast PIER Fishing Forum!! haha they know wuts up!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *L.Crooke (2/20/2008)*wade if you were wondering, the why didn't you just check the ecpff? haha Emerald Coast PIER Fishing Forum!! haha they know wuts up!


I check it sometimes, but there hadn't been a report posted in a while. You wanna go out there this weekend?


----------



## L.Crooke (Jan 14, 2008)

not this weekend wade... at least i don't think, my brothers are coming into town for one of my brothers engagement party so i gosta chill with them


----------

